# Belgian Malts



## Barry (27/7/07)

Good Day
This might interest a few Sydney brewers. Dropped into ESB Peakhurst yesterday and noticed that they had just got in Brewferm malts. They had munich, pale, aroma, special B and biscuit. While I had a beer with Mel I am not on a commission but I know that a lot brewers are interested in the Belgian malts.


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/7/07)

Sounds interesting Barry  

I thought Brewferm did HB kits? Aren't Belgian malts produced by Dingemans?

Happy days if they find their way across most of Australia. Can only be a good thing B) 

Warren -


----------



## LovesToBrew (27/7/07)

is there an ESB in Brisbane?


----------



## T.D. (27/7/07)

Nah its just the one shop.

Barry, is Mel running ESB again now?


----------



## Barry (27/7/07)

Yes Mel is the manager of the shop.


----------

